# Fitting Lino in hutch



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm thinking of fitting Lino to the floor of the brand new hutch. How is the best way to do it? I was thinking double sided tape to hold it down then sealing round the edges. How have you done it?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ive used mastic sealer you use for bathrooms because its water proof


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Double sided tape wont stay very well I've found. 
I use a staple gun  All round the edges, every few inches and more when its in a opening(like between bed and living areas)

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Double sided tape wont stay very well I've found.
> I use a staple gun  All round the edges, every few inches and more when its in a opening(like between bed and living areas)
> 
> *Heidi*


Good idea, can borrow one of my parents. Great stuff!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I fitted lino into a guinea pig hutch once but found the urine would go under and had flies lay eggs under and lots of maggots


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm planning to seal the edges (like you would a bath) so should be ok. Also Sunny is litter trained anyway, I hope April (the new bun) will soon learn too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It should be ok, all mine are lino'ed and I dont have a problem, just the edge where the water bottle is the wood that cant be covered because the door wont shut if I do, so that wood gets wet!
Wonder why that happened to yours Frags?

*Heidi*


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Would self adhesive lino tiles be ok?
If so, clean and dry the surface where you are putting them first.
Available in most pound shops for a pack of four.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

davidc said:


> Would self adhesive lino tiles be ok?
> If so, clean and dry the surface where you are putting them first.
> Available in most pound shops for a pack of four.


I reckon they'd work fine, would probably have to seal in between them but thats no prob.
Ive already got my lino all gcut to size ready. The new hutch is in bits while i treat all the wood. Nearly done. Have to put it together tomorrow night and saturday night though and it as meant to have pre drilled holes but hasn't so will take a bit longer


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The self adhesive lino tiles are useless, lol, I used them and I took them up again about 2 weeks later! The wet gets between the tiles in the little gaps, they dont stick and hold once its got warm, they peel up, then the rabbits like to pull on the bits that have raised! I even tried putting felt roofing nails in each corner! I ended up with laminate on the shed floor and sheet lino in the guinea hutches.

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have the lino all cut and ready, i'll get the staple gun tomorrow. Any advice on the woodwork?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use the fence guard stuff for mine, it will say on it "animal safe once dry" or something along those lines, usually use Focus or B&Q's own. Wouldnt be a bad idea to paint the bottom of the hutch with it before you lino, if any water/wee does get thru then at least the wood is protected a bit more 
Might want some chew stop to spray on once painted, start before they start  Not that I had thought of that with mine! 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> It should be ok, all mine are lino'ed and I dont have a problem, just the edge where the water bottle is the wood that cant be covered because the door wont shut if I do, so that wood gets wet!
> Wonder why that happened to yours Frags?
> 
> *Heidi*


Cos the little buggas chewed the sealant and holes lol. I took it out in the end  was easier to disinfect


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Yes its the ronseal fence guard I've used. 2 coats all over. Under lino too. It looks great. Now I just need to connect it to the enclosure, maybe something along the lines of the runaround tunnels


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Cos the little buggas chewed the sealant and holes lol. I took it out in the end  was easier to disinfect


lmao, I cant imagine yours being little buggas! 

Well done for finishing the painting jo-pop 

*Heidi*


----------

